# Please do laugh at this loadout...



## Grimfury160 (Sep 3, 2012)

> I think he should’ve been wearing a ghillie top with those shorts personally, but hey, what do I know.
> We’ll see how many people actually think this guy is taking himself seriously. Someone out there will, you watch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 5, 2012)

A re-thread for about the third time, I reckon. But, you did not know. It is funny though.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Sep 5, 2012)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> A re-thread for about the third time, I reckon. But, you did not know. It is funny though.


 Still.....funny enough to repost even if I did not realize I was.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tactical!


----------

